# Police report for car damage



## BringBackBuck8 (Sep 20, 2013)

Tried to return my hire car today;I'd hit some lump of metal on SZR and lost a hub cap and a dent was in the wheel rim. Despite having paid the damage waiver they said they'd charge me in the absence of a police report. 

So I'll go get one tomorrow; anyone know the procedure?


----------



## BigAndyD (Apr 19, 2013)

Go to the Police station nearest to where you had the accident. Tell them what happened and they will write you a report. There will probably be an administrative charge for the service. Remember to take your driving licence and the vehicle documents.


----------



## BringBackBuck8 (Sep 20, 2013)

Cheers Andy, went to Jebel Ali Police station and think I found the most jovial policeman I've ever met!

He there was no charge for the form eventhough I'm pretty sure it said there was on the board on way in and said he should fine the car hire firm for wasting mine and his time for such a miniscule bit of damage.

A positive experience with the police; however the form was all written in arabic so he coould have said I admitted to being an axe murderer and I'd have been none the wiser.


----------

